# Broke my ass



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

See me, 41 year old dude who spent the summer putting on 20lbs of booze weight.

First day of the season laying euros like a goon, go for a deep heel carve, immediately pull right ass cheek, now I sit atop my thrown of ice pads while I watch the snow fall gently on the rockies

Side slam, fuck Best Buy and these ads


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Well, another way to look at it is, it happened early enough that you'll have plenty of season left to get back to. Get well soon.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

robotfood99 said:


> Well, another way to look at it is, it happened early enough that you'll have plenty of season left to get back to. Get well soon.


Yeah, if it was mid-season with deep, dry snow, you'd be cursing a lot louder.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Donutz said:


> Yeah, if it was mid-season with deep, dry snow, you'd be cursing a lot louder.


yup 3 runs open it’s easier to sit here and stare


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I always stretch before I ride. It's a must when you get older.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

speedjason said:


> I always stretch before I ride. It's a must when you get older.


Yup completely avoidable and frankly something I never do (daily stretcher for 5 years) must of lost my mind!!$


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Hamstring injury? Go talk to an ortho/sports med doc about a PRP injection.


----------

